

The Royal Statistical Society's Examination Reading List - elchief
http://www.rss.org.uk/site/cms/contentviewarticle.asp?article=653

======
mturmon
This is a pretty crusty and old-fashioned list. Within the sub-areas (e.g.,
time series), it is also duplicative. I don't think this is a good starting
point for the HN readership.

I think that starting out with a machine learning (ML) text would be more
helpful to someone who's new to the area of modeling and decision-making under
uncertainty.

If you're already familiar with the ML perspective, and want a more
conventional (but not stale) stats approach, "All of Statistics" (Wasserman),
or Casella and Berger, would be better choices.

If you're familiar with the basic stats outlook, then there are better sources
for many of the specific modules listed, in addition to (probably) a need for
RSS to re-examine and diversify the modules offered. Old-fashioned-ness has
been an issue for the discipline (or else there might not be a thing called
Machine Learning, it would be part of Statistics proper).

------
tonetheman
While this is an interesting list, I looked at a few of the books and the
prices are out of this world high. They need this same list for people who do
not have a crap ton of money. :)

~~~
elchief
You might be able to get a community-access library card at nearest university
or college.

[https://www.worldcat.org/](https://www.worldcat.org/) will show you nearest
library where book is available.

------
ronaldx
Is it wrong that I now want to do these exams for fun?

------
woopdy
Someone say SOMETHING. This is big news.

~~~
squidbot
I'm busy preparing for my Royal Lies and Damn Lies Society exams. Will look at
this next.

